# how do you wash outdoors in cold?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

so, it's +5 at most nowadays here.
have no garage but i so want to clean my car (it's busty, basically, but nevertheless).


so, how do you guys wash your cars outdoor when it's cold?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

exactly the same as i would wash in the sun just with a few extra layers on and my seal skinz gloves


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

It's 10 degrees here in Devon, just finished mine.
3 bucket method (separate 1 for wheels and tyres).
Washed with warm water and keep moving 
Then dried with towels followed by a nice hot coffee
:detailer:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Quickly :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Just the same to be honest. The only difference is I wash it in a morning rather than the afternoon to avoid dew forming on the horizontal panels as the temperature drops at the end of the day.

It's 10 degrees outside today so no problems. Temperatures haven't got real low yet around here. It's still mild for the time of year.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A nice hot mug off coffee first, then wrap up warm, wooly hat, warm waterproof gloves underneath latex gloves and hot water in your buckets and your good to go.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its all in the mind.
If you focus on what you are doing then you dont really notice the surroundings.
If its raining just remember " skin is waterproof "


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

do you wax/seal afterwards?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have just cleaned up Mrs P 's car and it was no problems, VP citrusprewash, pressure washed off, normal 2BW, alloys cleaned with bilberry and a nice coat of Fusso. 
12deg here so not too cold, had a jumper on though. 
Good points : soapy water not drying too quickly 
Bad points : Fusso was a bugger to remove for some reason, had to crack out the QD to help a bit.:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

No issues, will and have done it in show/sleet/rain though misses did whinge a lot when lightening...


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> I have just cleaned up Mrs P 's car and it was no problems, VP citrusprewash, pressure washed off, normal 2BW, alloys cleaned with bilberry and a nice coat of Fusso.
> 12deg here so not too cold, had a jumper on though.
> Good points : soapy water not drying too quickly
> Bad points : Fusso was a bugger to remove for some reason, had to crack out the QD to help a bit.:thumb:


i had the same problem with fusso today, found that putting it on then straight off worked a treat though :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

packard said:


> No issues, will and have done it in show/sleet/rain though misses did whinge a lot when lightening...


:doublesho rather you wash your car in those elements than me. I will be tucked up in the warm.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I just check the temperature gauge first, and providing it's over 1deg it'll be fine.

Just make sure you don't take your time on it otherwise if the temperature drops you could find yourself trying to dry off ice....believe me, I've been there up close and personal, heavy breathing over the thin ice to melt it for me to dry...  :thumb:


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Even wash them in the snow


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

dillinja999 said:


> i had the same problem with fusso today, found that putting it on then straight off worked a treat though :thumb:


I actually left it on for longer due to the colder conditions, wish I hadn't, my arms are killing now


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Bluffin said:


> Even wash them in the snow


i'm afraid not to kill my pressure washer from the cold)


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

I Washed mine yesterday in the rain and the neighbours thought I had finally gone mad not only cold but steady rain, but as I told them it had been 3 weeks and it was getting me down..
All good fun warm water in bucket'S and seeing it clean makes you forget the cold and rain... But they all wanted theres doing .....


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

As usual ...but all of the above lol. I have a great pair of "seal skin" waterproof, thermal gloves. Camping stores, fiver. Worth it. 

Great for building snowmen too!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I work in all weathers, except below freezing, best time when its getting cold is around noon if you want to polish, wax, seal glass etc best do it then as that's when its the warmest. I used a few towels on my 1st car today as it just wouldn't dry! it was quite damp this morn but fine rest of the day. I wear nitrile gloves then black rubber gloves for washing, u don't need hot water till its really cold.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

greymda said:


> so, it's +5 at most nowadays here.
> have no garage but i so want to clean my car (it's busty, basically, but nevertheless).
> 
> so, how do you guys wash your cars outdoor when it's cold?


Diving gloves and a supply of hot coffee.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I work outdoors nearly all year round, my hobbies are all outdoors etc so it really doesn't bother me tbh. Not very often I use hot water and never wear gloves, I suppose it all depends on what you're used to?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

TheMaestro said:


> As usual ...but all of the above lol. I have a great pair of "seal skin" waterproof, thermal gloves. Camping stores, fiver. Worth it.
> 
> Great for building snowmen too!


Where you finding Seal Skinz for a fiver?????


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

awoogar said:


> I Washed mine yesterday in the rain and the neighbours thought I had finally gone mad not only cold but steady rain, but as I told them it had been 3 weeks and it was getting me down..
> All good fun warm water in bucket'S and seeing it clean makes you forget the cold and rain... But they all wanted theres doing .....


...and rain, unlike tap water, doesn't contain calcium carb - which leaves stubborn water marks. Dried rain spots, easy - detail spray. Tap water - DRY THE CAR ASAP.

My neighbours have surely thought me mad snowing and rinsing my car in the rain as I relish in the rain water washing off the tap water.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

saul said:


> Where you finding Seal Skinz for a fiver?????


Exactly! I know they're usualy 15/20 quid but around Feb they're often discounted all over the place. Oddly, you know all that thermal stuff (forgotten name) in petrol stations, I found/bought my daughters theirs in a Shell last last Feb.

But if I lost mine I'd pay £20 for a pair any day. Love em'.


----------



## Squeaky clean (Oct 16, 2014)

I work with just a Tshirt on! work hard, build up a sweat and you wont be cold


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just the same as usual as ours are outside 24/7... just a jumper or fleece for me is the only difference.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont really do anything different, used to working outside so just crack on with it


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mostly the same. Some times i don't dry it, just a good going over with demon shine then sheet the water off.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Normally in shorts! I did once clear my entire driveway of snow to wash my old Fabia, will have to find a picture of that!


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

Dixondmn said:


> Diving gloves and a supply of hot coffee.


Same here i have these

http://www.2xs.co.uk/Atan_Scorpion_Wetsuit_Gloves.asp?CID=

had them about 3 years still going strong :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just like normal but I put xl later gloves over my winter gloves.

Never had an issue with the inside gloves getting wet.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Grow a pair and get on with it 

Perhaps put on a long sleeve top, but that's about the only additional bit of clothing.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Mostly I stare out of the window and wonder how long it is until Spring...:lol::thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

)))))))


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

warm water in ya bucket is a must, now we're coming up to dec.
don't usually wax this time of year but if i have to, i usually do it at midday, when it is warmest.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The original Cotton Traders factory shop is near to us, so I go in from time to time and get whichever long sleeved rugby shirts they have reduced to clear and they are great for car washing or gardening in winter. Usually get one for a fiver or so.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Proper boiling hot water in my 2 wash buckets... Warm water in my Wheels bucket, Then by the time I've washed the wheels, the wash buckets are ready for me to sort the panels out!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> The original Cotton Traders factory shop is near to us, so I go in from time to time and get whichever long sleeved rugby shirts they have reduced to clear and they are great for car washing or gardening in winter. Usually get one for a fiver or so.


Yeah then find that you get too bloody hot in those shirts lol


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Have to say that tonite the ice on the car stopped play :doublesho

Now how do you wash a car when you haven't got a nice heated and drained workshop do it in, i.e. outside when its freezing?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Now how do you wash a car when you haven't got a nice heated and drained workshop do it in, i.e. outside when its freezing?


You don't! You stay in, spend some more money on detailing gear and wait for the weather to sort itself out!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As Above at some point you have to give into nature.. it always wins... if its frozen then you have literally been frozen out of washing.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

There comes a point where you have to tell yourself that millions of cars have not seen wax since the day they were born yet will survive this and other winters without harm to the paintwork.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I was rained off yesterday, so I just went to the local jet wash and got the worst off.... That will do until next weekend.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I know it might sound a bit silly, but I also be careful what I am wearing while cleaning the car in the cold weather, as its easy to throw a big thick jacket on, only problem being is that they have metal zips and big buttons that might scratch the car if you was to accidentally rub against it. 

So I try and wear thick hoodies(few layers), and tracksuit bottoms(look a bit like a chav) with no metal buttons/zips, to wash the car. Also some wellies and a nice warm hat to keep me warm!!!:thumb: 

First time ive ever gave fashion advice to anyone, but thought Id put it up here for anyone who wants to detail the car in the COLD, COLD weather, as having a zip/button catch your pride and joy is not nice!!:buffer:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> There comes a point where you have to tell yourself that millions of cars have not seen wax since the day they were born yet will survive this and other winters without harm to the paintwork.


Don't agree with this statement. If there was no harm caused by not being wax and being out in the winter months, then surely we wouldn't have a job to do correcting paintwork and wouldn't need paint protection in all of its forms. Just my opinion.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Optimum No Rinse


----------



## -paul (Mar 14, 2014)

packard said:


> No issues, will and have done it in show/sleet/rain though misses did whinge a lot when lightening...


Haha excellent. Cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Under Armour cold gear top, storm force pants, no fear diving gloves...sorted!


----------

